# Please help with Choice of 4 mods and tank help



## Agent X (7/4/17)

Hi, thanks guys for helping me with earlier posts, i have decided to choose between 4 mods. i want to know if it which to get of these 4(or maybe something better with a better deal).:
this *nano tarot tc 2500mah*
http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/sho...tc-mod-only-2500mah-80w-vaporesso-space-grey/ or 

the *ipower 5000mah*
http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/shop/batteries/80w-eleaf-ipower-tc-5000mah-box-mod-brushed-silver/ or

*pico 75w*(are lg 18650s any good or Sony?)
http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/shop/batteries/75w-eleaf-pico-tc-mod-excludes-18650-battery-black/ or 

*tarot pro 160w*
http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/sho...tarot-pro-160w-tc-vw-box-mod-black-and-steel/ . Also i would like to pair it up with a tank, Im mostly an Mtl vaper, any suggestions on a new tank i have an Aerotank, dont know whats better in Mtl,
however, i would'nt mind getting the *vaporesso estoc tank*: http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/sho...sso-estoc-tank-mega-with-euc-coil-4ml-silver/ as a subohm tank, i currently have a *Squape RTA*, was wondering if anyone knows whether is could make and put tc type coils in this.


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/4/17)

Pico 75 with an LG or Sony Batteries is a great buy!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Agent X (7/4/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Pico 75 with an LG or Sony Batteries is a great buy!
> View attachment 90745


I trust your suggestions, if its better than the other 3 so be it., last time you help me take the mvp2.0, 3 years later it's still working!! with my aero tank, so thanks for that too.
I just wanted to know what is a good tank to go with the Pico , my squape isnt doing it for me for subohm, maybe im doing coils wrong but i bought them prebuilt 0.5ohm kangertech rolled coils, and also cant find coils for my aerotank and it is old that's why im looking for something newer and more power in mtl.


----------



## Jp1905 (7/4/17)

Ipower is serious value for money,you would have to buy yourself a tank as well,but a great little mod for the price.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Agent X (7/4/17)

Jp1905 said:


> Ipower is serious value for money,you would have to buy yourself a tank as well,but a great little mod for the price.


 Any suggestable good tanks you know off, with hassle free coil issues? (p.s i have a small budget for a tank)


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/4/17)

@Agent X all the four you selected are fine devices... value for money wise the Pico is great... however the one drawback is it can only handle 22mm atties. Whichever one tickles your fancy is just fine... the important issue is the tank you choose to go on top.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Anneries (7/4/17)

Jp1905 said:


> Ipower is serious value for money,



I fully support this suggestion. I have one, it is my work horse, since August 2016. BUT the only reason I would take the pico over the iPower is the extra batteries. I have had more instances where I had to plug it into a batterybank while on the go to be able to vape.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rafique (7/4/17)

https://www.throatpunch.co.za/colle...af-istick-200w-qc-box-mod?variant=37292357774

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jp1905 (7/4/17)

Agent X said:


> Any suggestable good tanks you know off, with hassle free coil issues? (p.s i have a small budget for a tank)



If you keen to build your own coils,Id go for the serpent mini 25,I dont have too much experience on alot of tanks,but the serpent is the best I have tried.

If you looking at just purchasing coils,go with the baby beast.

Not dissing the pico though,was my first device I had too,very nifty,the ipower is just a tad better IMO,best is visit a shop and have a look at what calls your name.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Anneries (7/4/17)

Jp1905 said:


> best is visit a shop and have a look at what calls your name.


@Agent X That is the most important thing. We can make suggestions based on our opinions, but you will be the one using it on a daily base. So you have to be happy with what you buy. All the devices have great reviews online. So it boils down to what feels/looks good to you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jp1905 (7/4/17)

I also just read you prefer MTL vaping,there @Rob Fisher or @Silver could maybe point out some decent tanks...I have no clue on those goodies...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Agent X (7/4/17)

Rafique said:


> https://www.throatpunch.co.za/colle...af-istick-200w-qc-box-mod?variant=37292357774


impressive device, but out of stock


----------



## Agent X (7/4/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> @Agent X all the four you selected are fine devices... value for money wise the Pico is great... however the one drawback is it can only handle 22mm atties. Whichever one tickles your fancy is just fine... the important issue is the tank you choose to go on top.


suggest any good tank for me il look into it


----------



## Agent X (7/4/17)

Jp1905 said:


> If you keen to build your own coils,Id go for the serpent mini 25,I dont have too much experience on alot of tanks,but the serpent is the best I have tried.
> 
> If you looking at just purchasing coils,go with the baby beast.
> 
> ...


thanks @Jp1905 and @Anneries , problem is i am in a town where i feel like i'm the only vaper, (except the twispers), so no vape shops or anything for at least 250km. that's why i have to rely on online suggestions. Your'll have helped me, im sure these devices cant be worlds apart. the issue is the tank now i guess lol.


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/4/17)

Agent X said:


> suggest any good tank for me il look into it



I have lost touch with MTL Tanks... @Andre can probably make the best recommendation.


----------



## Agent X (7/4/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> I have lost touch with MTL Tanks... @Andre can probably make the best recommendation.


no any subohm tank, anything, theres just too many


----------



## acorn (7/4/17)

Agent X said:


> impressive device, but out of stock


https://www.vapeclub.co.za/collections/featured-products/products/eleaf-istick-qc-200w

Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (7/4/17)

Agent X said:


> Any suggestable good tanks you know off, with hassle free coil issues? (p.s i have a small budget for a tank)


The Tarot Nano Kit (mod with tank) is awesome. Good for MTL. Top airflow - no leaking. It takes EUC coils - I use the ceramic ones, which lasts very well and are trouble free. I bought mine from Vapeaway and the coils (cheapest) from Vape Cartel. Vape Cartel also has the kits, but did not have the colour I wanted.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Agent X (7/4/17)

acorn said:


> https://www.vapeclub.co.za/collections/featured-products/products/eleaf-istick-qc-200w
> 
> Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk


thanks mate


----------



## Agent X (7/4/17)

Andre said:


> The Tarot Nano Kit (mod with tank) is awesome. Good for MTL. Top airflow - no leaking. It takes EUC coils - I use the ceramic ones, which lasts very well and are trouble free. I bought mine from Vapeaway and the coils (cheapest) from Vape Cartel. Vape Cartel also has the kits, but did not have the colour I wanted.


thanks alot i will check this out also, as i am mainly MTL, what resistance coils you buy?


----------



## Andre (7/4/17)

Agent X said:


> thanks alot i will check this out also, as i am mainly MTL, what resistance coils you buy?


The 0.5 ohm SS ceramic coil units. Was R350 for 10.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

